# rkhunter läuft ständig



## Samir (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe schon viele gute Lösungen in diesem Forum gefunden und hoffe, dass hier jemand ist, der eventuell auch für mein relativ spezifisches Problem eine Lösung kennt oder mir zumindest einen guten Ratschlag geben kann.

Ich habe mir einen neuen Centos 5.3 Server aufgesetzt um ISPConfig zu installieren. Das ganze läuft als virtuelle Maschine...Hab alles nach der Perfect-Server Anleitung hier im How2Forge installiert...

Außerdem habe ich rkhunter installiert, damit der Server vor Rootkits geschützt ist. rkhunter startet sich stündlich und führt einen Scan aus. Da mir dies aber zu ressourcenlastig (eine halbe Stunde lang 100%ige Auslastung, d.h. die Hälfte des Tages ist der Server am rattern) ist, möchte ich, dass rkhunter nur einmal am Tag läuft. Also habe ich das Skript für den Cronjob für rkhunter aus dem jeweiligen cron-Verzeichnis entfernt und einen eigenen cronjob erstellt, der täglich um 3 Uhr nachts rkhunter starten soll (Dieser funktioniert auch laut cron-log).

Das Problem ist aber, dass dies nichts gebracht hat: rkhunter läuft trotzdem jede Stunde einmal durch und ich kann nichts dagegen machen. Ich hab sogar dieses cronskript in ein komplett anderes Verzeichnis gepackt und gelöscht, so dass crond mit rkhunter nichts mehr zu tun haben dürfte. 

Anscheinend muss ein anderes Programm dafür sorgen, dass es gestartet wird, ich weiß aber leider nicht welches (nur eine Vermutung). in /etc/rkhunter.conf kann man auch leider nichts dergleichen einstellen.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee, warum der rkhunter so hartnäckig sein kann. Hat dies eventuell auch was mit ISPConfig zu tun?! 

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen...


----------



## Till (1. Juli 2009)

Redest Du von ISPConfig 2 oder 3?

Wenn es um ispconfig 3 geht dann entferne bitte den Cronjob. ISPConfig ruft rkhunter selbst einmal am Tag auf.


----------



## Beme (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem, Rkhunter wird stündlich aufgerufen (Ubuntu 9.04).
Cronjobs existieren aber nur in /etc/cron.weekly/ und /etc/cron.daily/.
Also sollte ispconfig3 dafür verantwortlich sein, dass es stündlich läuft. Würde ISPConfig das gerne verbieten, einmal täglich reicht.

Dankeschön und viele Grüße,
Benjamin


----------

